# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Contribuente forfettario che riceve una fattura elettronica passiva alla pec

## studioilfisco

Salve 
Un mio fornitore ha emesso la fattura elettronica indicando la mia pec (mai comunicata peraltro, l'avra letta dal registro inipec) e dunque ho ricevuto la fattura in formato xml via pec. 
Vorrei sapere questa scelta da lui effettuata cosa mi comporta ? 
Preciso che gia avevo aderito al servizio di conservazione e consultazione delle fatture elettroniche nel sito fiscoonline, ma le fatture attive le emetto ancora cartaceee. 
Saluti

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Salve 
> Un mio fornitore ha emesso la fattura elettronica indicando la mia pec (mai comunicata peraltro, l'avra letta dal registro inipec) e dunque ho ricevuto la fattura in formato xml via pec. 
> Vorrei sapere questa scelta da lui effettuata cosa mi comporta ? 
> Preciso che gia avevo aderito al servizio di conservazione e consultazione delle fatture elettroniche nel sito fiscoonline, ma le fatture attive le emetto ancora cartaceee. 
> Saluti

  Nulla se non hai autorizzato il fornitore a mandarti la fattura elettronica. Se poi consideriamo che le fatture d'acquisto sono irrilevanti per il soggetto in forfait, non vedo problemi.

----------

